# recovery from third degree tear



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

I gave birth to my son a month ago through ventouse/forceps and ended up with a third degree tear.  My pelvic floor muscle still feels very weak after 4 weeks. I am constantly thinking that i will not be able to recover completely from it. As you can imagine my husband is now ready to resume our sex life but I have a huge fear of it. 

We also plan to go for another frozen cycle within a year since I am already 34 yrs old and we stilk have 4 embryos frozen and we don't know how many cycles it will take me to get pregnant again.  I was wondering whether:

1) it would be ok to go for another cycle within a year? Is it enough for me to recover completely and get pregnant again?

2) if i get pregnant again is there a higher risk of suffering another third degree tear if i choose to go for a vaginal delivery or would it be recommended to go for a c section?

3)when can we resume our sex life? 

Apologies for all the questions.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Evan 

Sorry fir deal in reply I was away at weekend with little internet. 


In answer to your questions 

1) if you are healing find there is no reason you can't go for another cycle no. 

2) the reoccurance risk of another 3rd degree tear is approximately 5% 

3) you can resume as soon as you are ready. 

Have you had any follow up appointments given for the hospital. 

Are you experiencing any problems? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for your replies Kaz. I have a follow up appointment with my consultant on Monday. I have always been very constipated so i always had problems during bowel movements. But since childbirth things have gptten worse. Yesterday during a bowel movement i ended up in a lot of pain and bleeding from the area where i had the stitches done. I had to start taking fybpgel and lactuloseagain because I am afraid i will cause more damage.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi evan 

I would bring that up tomorrow. And ask his opinion on the questions you asked me. 

Kaz


----------

